

SEO optimization - Some best practices - senthil_rajasek
http://blog.searchistheos.com/2008/07/search-engine-optimization-seo-best.html

======
senthil_rajasek
Here is the translation of the parts in French (courtesy google translate)

Linking

1.Intégrer la première mention du mot-clé sous forme de anchor text, pointer
vers une page interne de votre site parlant du même sujet

Google Translate :

Integrating the first mention of the keyword in the form of anchor text, point
to an internal page of your site speaking the same subject.

My interpretation :

Use the keyword as anchor text pointing to an internal page related to the
keyword or describing the keyword.

For ex., <a href="searchOptimization.html"> Search Optimization</a>

Site Content

2 ou 3 expressions-clés par page maximum o Ne mentionnez chaque mot-clé plus
dd e 4 fois par page

Google Translate :

1\. 2 or 3 key phrases per page maximum . Use each keyword more than 4 times
per page

3\. Mot-clé 2 fois dans le premier paragraphe, et 1 fois dans le dernier pour
coohérence d'ensemble

Google Translate :

Keyword 2 times in the first paragraph, and 1 time in the last one for overall
consistency

8\. Pour chaque mot-clé, environ 150 a 250 mots

Google Translate :

For each keyword, approximately 150 to 250 words

~~~
fallentimes
Why was this down modded? Upvote.

------
rms
[http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-web-developers-seo-cheat-
shee...](http://www.seomoz.org/blog/the-web-developers-seo-cheat-sheet)

~~~
puns
Another +1 — the article link isn't great at all — those new to SEO should
definitely check out the SEOmoz one you provided instead.

------
foobar2k
Another case of RAS syndrome (Redundant Acronym Syndrome)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAS_syndrome>

------
fallentimes
I hate SEO so much, but it's such an integral part of the ticket business as
keywords/ads are ridiculously expensive.

Although we've done a ton of SEO work for TicketStumbler, we refuse to employ
some of the slime tactics other ticket sites use.

To quote Dustin Curtis (dcurtis): "user experience > SEO".

------
rmason
Did anyone notice that part of his list is in French?

------
redorb
it seems too focus too heavily on keyword density. also a internal link, can
only pass your own rank (competing with yourself)

